# Rod Limits & Per Rod Fees on NC Piers . . .



## ez2cdave

I am a pier fisherman in NC, having moved up from South Florida, 8 years ago.

What up with the "Rod Limits" ( 2 rods, including a "Bait Rod" or 3 Rods, if Pin-Rigging ) on NC fishing piers ?

"Rod Limits", as I see it, are being incorrectly enforced . . . Often, I would like to be able to bring several different rods with me, so I could switch them out, based on the action going on. As it stands now, most NC piers restrict people to 2 rods ( including a "bait rod" ) or 3 rods if they are "pin rigging" ( slide-bait fishing ).

In my "ideal world" the limit would be placed on the number of lines in the water, not how many rods are on your Pier Cart.

In South Florida, piers didn't limit the number of rods and my typical "arsenal" would include :

(1) Bait / Sabiki Spinning Rod
(2) "Gotcha" Plug Spinning Rod
(3) 8ft-9ft Spinning Rod
(4) 9ft-10 ft Conventional "live Bait" Rod
(5) 11ft-12 ft Conventional Surf Rod ( 4oz-8oz or 5oz-10oz )
(6) 8ft-10ft Heavy Shark Rod ( Wide 6/0 or 9/0 -12/0 reel with 50#-100# Mono )

No more than 3 of these rods ( usually 2 ) would be "in use" at any one time, but it gave me a lot of versatility on the Piers in Florida.

In North Carolina, I don't have the same "luxury", unless I bring my wife along as a "Fisherman" ( she sits and reads a book all day ), while I "take care of business". I usually cut back to 4 rods on the cart then, unless I am going to be pin-rigging ( 5 Rods ).

It is MUCH harder to bring a "Shark Rod" onto an NC Pier with a 9/0 or 12/0 on it . . . So, I usually use a Penn 114 HLW, which attracts a LOT less "attention"

Tight Lines !


----------



## speckhunter80

They limit rods so that any non-paying "I'm just gonna walk on the pier" anglers don't stay out there all day fishing with someone else's rod. Also it can be a space issue along the rails if a bottom fisherman has 3-4 rods put out at the same time.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Perfect example is the pier I fish in SC (Springmaid). June, July and August the ribbonfishers (koreans) take up half of the godamn pier. A rod bunge strapped to the rail every 2 or 3 feet. Umbrella bags full of collapsible fishing rods, paying for kids and then taking them home later just to get by the gate. 
They mostly abide by the rules but there is always a few pushing their luck. We cant acess the electrical outlets anymore because they cook on the damn pier. One actually brought a propane cooker on a wooden pier!
Piermaster has to do a band to rods count on the entire pier.

My annual pass($200) covers a king rig or 2 bottom poles.
Additional king rig is 7.50, local bottom pass is 7.
6 rods(2bottom, 2 fighting,2 anchors) for 14.50 for a day tending 2 baits swimming in circles.


----------



## Jwalker

Last September I spent 7 days on Jeannette's Pier and I didn't have a problem taking 4 rods with me. I called them before I went down and asked them about it. Told them I wanted to take different rods for different fishing. The said they didn't have a problem with that as long as I was only using 2 at one time. I hope it still that way I plane on doing the same this year. 2 bottom rigs, 1 for casting lures, and 1 for drum.


----------



## Drumdum

From pier's standpoint: More anglers more $ for the pier.. More rods,less anglers because it is too crowded as well as more confrontation between anglers equals less $ and more time babysitting.. Jennettes is a huge pier,even at that I can see them soon putting a limit on the amount of rods,especially on the end...


----------



## fishingman88

Completely unnecessary to make the remark about Koreans. Not sure what ethnicity has anything to do with this conversation and that you intentionally went out of your way to make an anecdote to point this out. I could say the same thing about "white people take up half the damn pier everywhere fishing for croaker and spot." 

Please refrain from making such unnecessary discriminatory remarks and keep them to yourself. 



RjTheMetalhead said:


> Perfect example is the pier I fish in SC (Springmaid). June, July and August the ribbonfishers (koreans) take up half of the godamn pier. A rod bunge strapped to the rail every 2 or 3 feet. Umbrella bags full of collapsible fishing rods, paying for kids and then taking them home later just to get by the gate.
> They mostly abide by the rules but there is always a few pushing their luck. We cant acess the electrical outlets anymore because they cook on the damn pier. One actually brought a propane cooker on a wooden pier!
> Piermaster has to do a band to rods count on the entire pier.
> 
> My annual pass($200) covers a king rig or 2 bottom poles.
> Additional king rig is 7.50, local bottom pass is 7.
> 6 rods(2bottom, 2 fighting,2 anchors) for 14.50 for a day tending 2 baits swimming in circles.


----------



## ez2cdave

Jwalker said:


> Last September I spent 7 days on Jeannette's Pier and I didn't have a problem taking 4 rods with me. I called them before I went down and asked them about it. Told them I wanted to take different rods for different fishing. The said they didn't have a problem with that as long as I was only using 2 at one time. I hope it still that way I plane on doing the same this year. 2 bottom rigs, 1 for casting lures, and 1 for drum.


That is VERY good news . . . I don't think I would try to bring the "6-rod Arsenal" out with me, but 4 would be very do-able . . . THANKS ! ! !


----------



## wettahoook

1 anchor rod 1 king fighting rod 1 plugging/ bottom / flounder rod and one drum rod. and you can cover atleast 7 diff species of fish in one 11-16 hr period.


----------



## ez2cdave

wettahoook said:


> 1 anchor rod 1 king fighting rod 1 plugging/ bottom / flounder rod and one drum rod. and you can cover at least 7 diff species of fish in one 11-16 hr period.


Agreed . . . And, if I'm not Pin-Rigging, I'd bring a "specialty rod" ( probably with the 114HLW on it . . . 9/0 or 12/0 = draws too much "official attention" )


----------



## NASCAR

fishingman88 said:


> Completely unnecessary to make the remark about Koreans. Not sure what ethnicity has anything to do with this conversation and that you intentionally went out of your way to make an anecdote to point this out. I could say the same thing about "white people take up half the damn pier everywhere fishing for croaker and spot."
> 
> Please refrain from making such unnecessary discriminatory remarks and keep them to yourself.


lol baby. He sees a lot of koreans fishing 50 rods on that pier. thats just what it is. if it was 50 mexicans he would say mexicans. if it was whites hed say whites. get your panties out of a bunch and realize there are different ethnicity and there is no way around that.


----------



## Drumdum

NASCAR said:


> lol baby. He sees a lot of koreans fishing 50 rods on that pier. thats just what it is. if it was 50 mexicans he would say mexicans. if it was whites hed say whites. get your panties out of a bunch and realize there are different ethnicity and there is no way around that.


 We'll put it this way,both of you are over the line.. Race shouldn't be a factor.. If you are looking to identify folks just point out what you want to point out without making ethnicity a factor in what is said... That is the way this fishing board works...


----------



## NC KingFisher

I see a bunch of PEOPLE LIKE ME that piss me off casting over my ray rod and around my pin rig then they get there feelings hurt when they get run off and come cry on here. I carry quite a few rods, an anchor rod plus a cast bait rod that can double as an anchor, 12/0, 9/0, 4/0w and a 4/0, plus a couple bait/plugging rods. At night when it's empty I might have out two big shark poles and the 4/0w or castes rod, especially if I have someone else with me(girlfriend etc). What really pisses me off is when some random dude walks out with a 15ft walmart spinner and a king anchor and 8in of weed eater line for leader to a grunt carcass and flings it nearly taking out my 4/0w then tries to flipping deny it


----------



## ez2cdave

Anyway . . . I think the limits should be on the number of rods in use.

Obviously, more than 4-6 rods on a pier cart, per person, would be excessive . . . I do like being able to easily switch rods, based on the situation.

At most, I might have two bait rods in the water at one time and either be catching bait or throwing lures, while waiting for a hit on the baits.


----------



## wettahoook

yeah shouldn't have one guy standing there with a 10 yard radius and a spread of 6 bottom rigs for sure, more than like 2 lines in and a plugging rod gets unmanigable by yourself anyways. I usually have my king rig out, a bottom rod with a live bait out, and occasionally plugging/ bsing with the guys at the end. lol


----------



## js1172

I fish for 1 week a year, usually only a couple days off the pier, if it's not crowded I may have up to 5 rods out, a 6/0, a 9/0, 2 heavy heavers, and a bait rod. But I do consider others and only run them out when it's not crowded. I,ve made a lot of friends on the OBX piers, and met a lot of great folks on the planks
Js


----------



## kayak456

Kure pier allows one rod on the pier, however they will keep ur other rods in the shop so if u want to switch rods , just go to the shop and switch

I'm happy with that


----------



## ez2cdave

kayak456 said:


> Kure pier allows one rod on the pier, however they will keep ur other rods in the shop so if u want to switch rods , just go to the shop and switch
> 
> I'm happy with that


That must suck when you're trying to catch bait and fish at the same time without having to walk all the way in and back out, every time you need to switch out rods . . . I guess they don't allow pin-rigging then, either ?

If that's the case, I'll never go to the Kure Beach Pier .


----------



## Drumdum

One rod? Wow,never saw limit get below 3.. Pretty nasty deal there..


----------



## kayak456

No you can pin rig, 3 rods for 12. 1 for 5


----------



## ncsharkman

Go late at night, Take one 130 class "sharkin" rod and a reel that holds 1000 yards or more of 100 pound test! Also a supply of cold beer and a tuna head or nice "ray" for bait. Put your bait out [by some questionably legal way] about 500 yards and wait for a "nibble"!
Now that's Fishing! [and only one rod!] What say "YE" Spike? Do you know anyone that crazy?


----------



## Drumdum

kayak456 said:


> No you can pin rig, 3 rods for 12. 1 for 5


 Not bad then.. When you pinrig and have all your bait caught,you can exchange your bait rod for a cobia jigging or bluefish and spainish rod...


----------



## ez2cdave

Drumdum said:


> Not bad then.. When you pinrig and have all your bait caught,you can exchange your bait rod for a cobia jigging or bluefish and spainish rod...


What facilities do they have to SECURE the rods that are left in the Shop and how do they identify who "belongs" to each rod ?


----------



## WNCRick

8 bucks per rod down here if I remember right.........****ty lil pier anyway, no one fishes from it..........even I can throw to the end of it at low tide..........and that aint sayin much.........


----------



## WNCRick

should have said little pier down here at holden.........


----------



## yerbyray

ez2cdave said:


> What facilities do they have to SECURE the rods that are left in the Shop and how do they identify who "belongs" to each rod ?


I think I would opt for the "locked in truck" method of storage. I need the exercise anyways.


----------



## doubleb

the man who owns the pier sets the rules if you don,t like it build your pier or go back to fla.. by the way if you need more than one pole learn how to fish.. there is over 300 miles of coastline here in nc i,m sure you can find someplace to set up a half dozen rods...


----------



## ez2cdave

doubleb said:


> the man who owns the pier sets the rules if you don,t like it build your pier or go back to fla.. by the way if you need more than one pole learn how to fish.. there is over 300 miles of coastline here in nc i,m sure you can find someplace to set up a half dozen rods...


First of all, if that insult was directed at me, you need to get over yourself !

As for not needing more than one rod, you better re-think that one and come back when you grow up . . . 

It would be more than a little hard to pin-rig and catch live bait to put out with only one rod, wouldn't it, Genius ?

Any pier that charges "by the rod", or has unreasonable fees or practices, will not get my business. Also, I'm pretty likely to make sure that information gets spread around, as I'm on a lot of different internet forums and have been fishing for over 45 years ( you meet a lot of people in that amount of time ).

I never said I would put six rods out at a time and, if you had actually read what I posted, you should have known that . . . At most, there would be two baited rods out at one time, with a bait / lure rod being used while waiting for a hit. Normally, I would only fish one baited rod and use the bait/lure rod. 

I like to be able to switch out rods without having to go all the way back to my vehicle or get them out of "impound" in the Bait Shop of a pier . . . Frankly, either way, that's just asking to have equipment "grow legs".

So, in closing, until you decide to start acting like a normal person, you may as well go play with your "pole" !


----------



## NASCAR

ez2cdave said:


> First of all, if that insult was directed at me, you need to get over yourself !
> 
> As for not needing more than one rod, you better re-think that one and come back when you grow up . . .
> 
> It would be more than a little hard to pin-rig and catch live bait to put out with only one rod, wouldn't it, Genius ?
> 
> Any pier that charges "by the rod" or has unreasonable fees or practices will not get my business. Also, I'm pretty likely to make sure that information gets spread around.
> 
> I never said I would put six rods out at a time and, if you had actually read what I posted, you should have known that . . . At most, there would be two bait rods out at one time, with a bait / lure rod being used while waiting for a hit. Normally, I would only fish one bait rod and use the bait/lure rod.
> 
> I like to be able to switch out rods without having to go all the way back to my vehicle or get them out of "impound" in the Bait Shop of a pier . . . Frankly, either way, that's just asking to have equipment "grow legs".
> 
> So, in closing, until you decide to start acting like a normal person, you may as well go play with your "pole" !


and i thought calling a korean a korean was bad.


----------



## WNCRick

think he just called a spade a spade.........don't matter to me tho.........i'll be paddlin


----------



## John81

NASCAR said:


> and i thought calling a korean a korean was bad.


Maybe korean american?
Asian amaerican?


----------



## speckhunter80

doubleb said:


> the man who owns the pier sets the rules if you don,t like it build your pier or go back to fla.. by the way if you need more than one pole learn how to fish.. there is over 300 miles of coastline here in nc i,m sure you can find someplace to set up a half dozen rods...


What's a matter Buttercup, don't like the ice storm. To think that there is one rod that will catch all variety of fish available on a pier with each technique is ludicrous. If you think there is then you need to learn how to fish.


----------



## WNCRick

doubleb said:


> the man who owns the pier sets the rules if you don,t like it build your pier or go back to fla.. by the way if you need more than one pole learn how to fish.. there is over 300 miles of coastline here in nc i,m sure you can find someplace to set up a half dozen rods...


......or just call Holden and see how that's working out out for em........lol


----------



## yerbyray

Every thread as of late has grown hostile. The golden rule of fishing ought to be....."If you put two fishermen together in one room, there will be three answers to every fishing argument."

I can't wait till March and the sanity level around here returns to normal.


----------



## dlpetrey

Too much snow and ice around. You're right Yerby. Can't wait for warmer temps and SW winds.


----------



## ez2cdave

dlpetrey said:


> Too much snow and ice around. You're right Yerby. Can't wait for warmer temps and SW winds.


Dustin,

Getting anxious to put that Breakaway 1508 "through it's paces" on a few nice, big Drum ?


----------



## Drumdum

ez2cdave said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Getting anxious to put that Breakaway 1508 "through it's paces" on a few nice, big Drum ?


 Prefer a 1509 myself,but 1508 is a sweet rod as well....


----------



## dlpetrey

Can't wait to bow up on a big one this Spring good Lord willing! I love this 1508 (just got a new 30 SHA for it)...and I'm keeping my eyes out for a 1509. If ya'll ever hear of one for sale PM me please! I love the All Star Breakaways.


----------



## ez2cdave

dlpetrey said:


> Can't wait to bow up on a big one this Spring good Lord willing! I love this 1508 (just got a new 30 SHA for it)...and I'm keeping my eyes out for a 1509. If ya'll ever hear of one for sale PM me please! I love the All Star Breakaways.


Dustin,

The 30SHA is a great choice for that rod . . . That is exactly what I was going to put on it (it was the SLOSH 30" back when I had the rod built . . . 30 SHA came along later ). I think you're going to do very well with it . . . Post PICS of your trip !!!

Dave


----------

